# redgum stump bowl



## bench1holio (Oct 24, 2012)

I rough turned this bowl about 12 months ago, and have just returned and finished it.
The timber came from a huge old river redgum stump covered in birdseye.
Some of the best colour and figure ive seen in redgum. Bowl measures 210mm x 70mm
Finished in home made d.o.
[attachment=12590] [attachment=12591]


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW!!!
Tom


----------



## BarbS (Oct 24, 2012)

Ditto that! What beautiful wood. Lovely.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2012)

Ben - very very nice job! Great shape, turning and finish. I'd love to hear more about your homemade D.O.
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice job, great form, amazing wood. For the benefit of non turners , amazing wood will not overcome poor form, without form, it would be just another bowl. Great job!!!


----------



## DKMD (Oct 25, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love the shape, the heft, and that wood!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantastic! That is the best looking redgum Ive ever seen as well! Lots of it around here, but none like that!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2012)

That's beautiful. Nice form, and those Aussie woods are always just spectacular.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 25, 2012)

Kevin said:
 

> That's beautiful. Nice form, and those Aussie woods are always just spectacular.


 Did the lighting flash blind anyone else? I just realized where he is from. No wonder we don't see much wood like that around in the woods here.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:
I'm slow arriving, but I get to the party eventually.


----------



## bench1holio (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks all!
i have turned tonnes of redgum and redgum burl and i have to say this stump just had it all going on!  i have two more bowls from the same slab yet to be finished  

scott - the home made d.o is pretty much a maloof mix ( 1 part tung oil, 1 part blo and one part poly of your choice)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 25, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> I rough turned this bowl about 12 months ago, and have just returned and finished it.
> The timber came from a huge old river redgum stump covered in birdseye.
> Some of the best colour and figure ive seen in redgum. Bowl measures 210mm x 70mm
> Finished in home made d.o.



awsome wood there ben great job


----------



## phinds (Oct 25, 2012)

Beautiful. Ya gotta love that wood.


----------

